# Corrupted Imperial knight WIP



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, i`ve decided. I`m gonna design and print me my own chaos knight ! =) So, some first scratches right here. Any feedback on the way would be very appreciated, thanks. 










<a href="http://imgur.com/sJe18r5"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/sJe18r5.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

That 3d render works looks soooooooo good.

The open mouthed faces on the shoulders work really nice and the interlocking insect style plating on the chest is good, starting to look like a cross breed nurgle tyranid xeno knight.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is quite interesting and will be followed.


----------



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks ! I`ll try to buld it as fast as i can and keep all the updates ! =)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Working in Z-brush or mud box? 

Looks like a great start. I would encourage you to bulk out the waist. The wasp thin waists on knights and contemptors really weakens the design in my opinion. 

I think bulking the waist up and adding some of the same sort of cylindrical struts you have in the arms would be brilliant, and help to show how this massive load bearing joint is actuated. 

Best of luck!


----------



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, i thought about the waist. Though it looks more esthetic, the model might not berry the weight =) I use zbrush for most of things.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, sweet! Are you going to 3D print it, or something?

*edit*

Oops that was your first line. :grin:


----------

